# bent prop



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I bent my prop today, since this is my first boat I was wondering if I need anything special. If I just need to switch props that's fine but when I look at cabelas website they have a(Mercury® Quicksilver™ Flo-Torq II Hub Kits – Mercury®/MerCruiser® Motors), My question is, Do I need this or is it for people who don't have mercury motor, like the description implies? The prop I ruined seems to be already fitted with this but I can't be sure. Or maybe someone can point me in a different/better direction to get a new prop.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If it isn't too bad you might be able to bend it back. If it is bad then hit a prop repair shop. It is cheap to get them fixed(usually) and lots less than a new one. I think there is a place in Syracuse that does them as well as a place in Logan. Should be many in SLC too.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

It's pretty bad, one blade bent and the others a little chewed. I doubt it's fixable, bend it back then a lot of filler. I was drifting into the shore at fish lake, figured I had clearance to gun a turn away from rocks at weed line, but no. Tore off my trolling plate while backing out too. Won't do that again, next time I'll just get my shoes wet and push it out.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When you replace the prop, you may still want to repair this one as a back up.
Anyone know if the "Prop Guy" is still around?


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

If it will be balanced. I've heard that a misbalanced prop can cause a lot of wear to the rear seal on an outdrive.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Take it to Marine products and talk to joe. I bent all three blades and they were able to fix it new for 65.00. I bought a new alum prop too from them for 130.00. Much cheaper than stainless but not as good; but I have a 19 and a 17 pitch props now.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I ordered a new prop and some new trim tabs, cant wait.


----------

